# Fist days and had some questions.



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

International harvester said:


> I searched Cruze talk old post for these answers first. I see a lot of these questions touched on but not a clear enough answer for me to understand.
> 
> 1.) I bought my Cruze this week and wondered about breaking it it. In gas cars all my mechanical buddies always agree drive it like you stole it. An old ladies car will drive like an old lady even after the old lady is gone. Oil Change a lot in the first miles to catch and remove any loose assembly shavings and allow good long heat cycles to help seals seat properly. I don't know if that is what's best in our cars.
> 
> ...


First, I am not sure if you saw my 100K mile review. I put a lot of info in there:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...7-100k-miles-2014-chevrolet-cruze-diesel.html

And for your questions here s my take:

1.) I bought my Cruze this week and wondered about breaking it it. In gas cars all my mechanical buddies always agree drive it like you stole it. An old ladies car will drive like an old lady even after the old lady is gone. Oil Change a lot in the first miles to catch and remove any loose assembly shavings and allow good long heat cycles to help seals seat properly. I don't know if that is what's best in our cars.

I drove it like I stole it from day 1. I did the first oil change at roughly 6000 miles and that was only because I wanted to divide the 4 free changes evenly. Based on oil analysis, I have settled at 15000 miles as a good interval for my driving. 

2.) how many miles were on your car before you started to see good mpg? I'm only at 150 miles and getting 17mpg 70% highway. 30 mild few stop lights city. 

The good MPG started right away. I would try resetting everything on yours and getting a fresh measurement. Your figures might include some dealer lot time. (speculation)

3.) how bad are the scheduled maintenance on the first 100,000 miles? typical oil change cost by dealer? Compartment air filter at 36,000 miles, fuel filter at 48,000. Engine air filter at 72,000 and the glow plugs at 96,000. Does it break the bank to have dealer do it for records to ensure warranty is not denied?

I never messed with having dealer do it, but dealer quoted me $80 for oil/filter with Dexos2, DEF top up and tire rotation. I have done all maintenance since the free ones myself. (See my DIYs on oil and fuel filter). At 109K miles, I am on original glow plugs. 

4.) how concerning are short trips really? I own a 2001 7.3. 4x4 (128,000) I try to not start and stop it too much. I leave it idling in neutral when i go in to a store or something to keep from restarting it over and over. But I think that would not help with the Cruze. It seems only 30+ mph steady will keep the oil and particulate clean. What is the best strategy to prevent unnessary ware and possible damage.

I spend a considerable amount of time idling. One time the traffic was gridlocked in the middle of winter and I didn't see more than 5 MPH for 2+ hours on an engine that never reached operating temp. Never any problems related to idling. 

5.) wait to start? On my 7.3 their is a wait to start light that has me wait 30 seconds before I crank. I haven't yet seen the coil looking wait to start light to come on yet. I was wondering does the remote start do the wait to start if the car wants to? Or when it's cold should it just be manually started to ensure the glow plugs have enough time.

I always remote start. I don't know if you saw my cold start video, but it was a remote start at -9F. I was wondering if starting manually would make a difference but never had a chance to try it since it never got that cold again. Your glow plug light should always come on when you turn the key, even if briefly. The theory is that the remote start does wait for the glow plugs, but the cold start (extreme cold like -10F or more below) videos do call this into question.


----------



## International harvester (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you. ill reset it but it had 4 miles when I test drove it and 11 when I drove it off the lot. It says it has burned 8 gallons in 151 miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! You made one heck of a purchase! I pretty much agree with everything Diesel has stated above. I still think 15k on the oil is a bit much (I try to stay around 7-8k), but like he says "his" driving habits. Don't worry too much about the DEF. I filled the tank to the brim back in July and I still show 18% remaining (I've got 15k miles on it). I've gone 42k trouble free miles so far and I still love the car as much as the day I took it home (maybe more). Again, congrats and happy cruzin'.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The TDIclub.com has a really good write up on how to break in a TDI and yes I would do the same on this Diesel and have broken all the diesels that I own this way. I have a 2014 cruze CRTDI and a 2015 Golf TDI and a 2015 GTI Autobahn performance pack. On the GTI ; I put a tune on the car the day it got home ( an APR Tune Woo Hoo!!!!) I can tell you that you will get many opinions on the cruze diesel and would suggest, have a read over at the tdiclub site and learn a few very important things about a diesel as this is a very good diesel and the transmission is a Aisin transmission and it's very robust . (Thank God) . Welcome to the group and enjoy your car and drive more worry less .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The guys on the vw sites don't like our diesels. Wonder why. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I can answer that one ....Because it's not a VW and it's a GM product . I always called my 05 Pontiac GTO a Holden Monaro and never called it a ahem Pontiac. 
Again it's the same here ... most on here dislike VW and the TDI club is a tight niched group with very very very knowledgeable people from all walks of life . I can tell you this that it comes down to what you like/dislike . I love cars and Motorcycles & Scooters and can talk about what are some of the best bikes and scooters to get and own . Example KYMCO makes one of the best scooters on the market and rivals Honda all day long yet very few people know this and think its a china scooter with a poor build quality and so forth and that would be so far from the truth as it's a very very good Scooter ,example Kymco Peoples S 250 or KYMCO 300I GT scooter .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does seem to be some smart people over there. We all have the same problems with every other brand like reliability, hard to work on, cost of parts, the people who own them so it's to be expected. 

You say this seems to be a very good diesel. Is that comparing it to the vw's or just in general? Did VW ever get their HPFP figured out?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

International harvester said:


> I searched Cruze talk old post for these answers first. I see a lot of these questions touched on but not a clear enough answer for me to understand.
> 
> 1.) I bought my Cruze this week and wondered about breaking it it. In gas cars all my mechanical buddies always agree drive it like you stole it. An old ladies car will drive like an old lady even after the old lady is gone. Oil Change a lot in the first miles to catch and remove any loose assembly shavings and allow good long heat cycles to help seals seat properly. I don't know if that is what's best in our cars.


drive it like its a car, dont worry aboot the real soon oil change



International harvester said:


> 2.) how many miles were on your car before you started to see good mpg? I'm only at 150 miles and getting 17mpg 70% highway. 30 mild few stop lights city.


 i test drove (the car i bought) from the dealer with ~15 miles on it and was getting 45+ mpg on the test drive



International harvester said:


> 3.) how bad are the scheduled maintenance on the first 100,000 miles? typical oil change cost by dealer? Compartment air filter at 36,000 miles, fuel filter at 48,000. Engine air filter at 72,000 and the glow plugs at 96,000. Does it break the bank to have dealer do it for records to ensure warranty is not denied?


you forgot the timing belt

dont need to have the dealer do the work, you can do it yourself or a mechanic you want to do it, warranty is not jeopardized

cabin, fuel, engine filter will cost under $150 parts, easy to do.



International harvester said:


> 4.) how concerning are short trips really? I own a 2001 7.3. 4x4 (128,000) I try to not start and stop it too much. I leave it idling in neutral when i go in to a store or something to keep from restarting it over and over. But I think that would not help with the Cruze. It seems only 30+ mph steady will keep the oil and particulate clean. What is the best strategy to prevent unnessary ware and possible damage.


dont fret aboot it, just drive.



International harvester said:


> 5.) wait to start? On my 7.3 their is a wait to start light that has me wait 30 seconds before I crank. I haven't yet seen the coil looking wait to start light to come on yet. I was wondering does the remote start do the wait to start if the car wants to? Or when it's cold should it just be manually started to ensure the glow plugs have enough time.


the remote start will start when the computer allows it to, it knows to wait long enough.

if you are walking up to the car, unlock the doors with the fob, the car goes into starting mode getting everything ready to start up if needed, hence the no waiting once you put the key in


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, from 2012 an up the HPFP is not an issue as I have said many add additives to the fuel and ash less 2 stroke oil to the fuel to help keep the system lubed up well . The cruze has a 1 up on VW on the Bosh Injection system that VW Should have used but didn't and I like to know that one ! same Peizo injectors and a German and yes German Diesel Motor that is as loud as a MK4 TDI and the Cruze's DPF and turbo are up front in the car as VW is a P.I.T.A to get to the turbo . The exhaust on the cruze is better , The cruze had Alot of feedback on the steering wheel and VW doesn't , it's smooth as glass. Cruze is not . So do you take the better refinement with the VW or Get the cruze that's not as refined has a good power train and some nice technology and a a slightly lower price point again it's not apples to oranges here two of the same yet different animals . If some one asked me , Hey Manny what would you recommend and I would say ...Drive them both then come talk to me . I would also tell them try the new 2015 Golf TSI SEL before they bought any diesel and then think and what was a fun daily driver and bang for the buck . I will say a left over 2014 Cruze Diesel can be found at a really good price point .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I can answer that one ....Because it's not a VW and it's a GM product . I always called my 05 Pontiac GTO a Holden Monaro and never called it a ahem Pontiac. 
Again it's the same here ... most on here dislike VW and the TDI club is a tight niched group with very very very knowledgeable people from all walks of life . I can tell you this that it comes down to what you like/dislike . I love cars and Motorcycles & Scooters and can talk about what are some of the best bikes and scooters to get and own . Example KYMCO makes one of the best scooters on the market and rivals Honda all day long yet very few people know this and think its a china scooter with a poor build quality and so forth and that would be so far from the truth .


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, comparing the injection system to the older 2005 to 2011 . The ALH motor is truly one of the best diesels I've seen and like .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My buddy just sold his rusted out beat jetta ALH with 300k for 4500!! Thats how much people want the motor. Thats insane but some sucker paid it


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Glow plugs have to be changed @96k miles? How bad are those to do and where are they located? We broke 2 off before in a 6.6 duramax and I don't know how my dad got them out but I remember it took a while. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

One thing I do like about the new vw diesels is how quiet they are. I actually really like the sound of a diesel because it reminds me of being around all the big manly 3/4 ton trucks when I was younger. However it is kind of nice to have a diesel you can barely hear. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Money_Man 

If you remove the motor cover and look right above the injectors, you will see the 4 small glow plugs right on top of the motor . I would not worry about them until a code is set because of it or very hard cold starts . Its easy to test them and plenty of youtube on how to do it .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh that's mint. On the 6.6 they were in the side of the block where spark plugs would normally be. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My brother in Law has a 13' Passat TDI and he loves how my CTD sounds like a real diesel standing next to it at idle. I removed the engine cover so injector sound in more prominent, I don't notice a difference in the cab though. Frankly I like seeing the motor every time I open the hood too, not just plastic.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The cruze sounds like a VW ALH motor and I like it as well . Now get in to a BMW 335D or 328D in line 6 Twin turbo diesel and its whisper quite .. On the hunt for a 335D that priced right ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The diesel in my Cruze is quiet, you can hear that it is a diesel at idle, but once moving you really can't tell. I don't have DEF to worry about, or a timing belt as I have the Italian designed engine with chain cam drive. It is the twin cam updated model of the earlier single cam belt driven engine. I have never seen the glow plug light on except for the full light up when you first turn the key on as the car is an instant starter. My driving is 90% in heavy traffic and no problem with the regen and I only ever had to go for a drive to get the regen light to go out once when the car was only a few weeks old and since then it does it without me having to help it. The transmission is the 6T45 GM unit and drives nicely with smooth changes.


----------

